# Arkadina kills Trigorin: how's my translation?



## PERSEE

Hello everyone!

An actress friend of mine asked me to translate a small text for a play in which she will soon perform. The context: Arkadina, the female character from Chekhov's play _The Seagull_, kills Trigorin out of jealousy.

This text is simple in its irony. But not being a native (I'm French) is obviously a huge obstacle, regardless of all the available tools. I did my best. Could you please correct what needs to be corrected? 
Here's the result so far:

Это был блестящим автором, который мне писал роли, достойные моего таланта. Я была первой исполнительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, до сих пор как он влюбился/пока однажды [till the day when he] он не влюбился* в дурочку — Нину, “Чайку**”.

А потом*** он начал писать для неё. Тригоринa нашли раздавлённым под моим книжным шкафом. Он, должно быть, поскользнулся на листе рукописи. Как жаль! я не знаю, как это произошло.

Notes:
*I used the verb _влюбиться_, for lack of a better solution. In the original French, it was _s'amouracher_, which means falling in love, but with a derogatory shade of meaning. I could not find any such verb in Russian.
** I'm not sure the syntax is correct in Russian. Maybe it should be the instrumental, Чайкой (attributive noun for Nina). I did not want to put any equivalent of "aka", for it would sound too police-like. Nina _is_ the seagull.
*** I'm not sure this is a simple, natural translation for the French "alors" (then).

Thanks so much for helping!


----------



## Vadim K

Pouvez-vous nous envoyer le texte original, svp?


----------



## Awwal12

Looks more like a thread for Language Lab. At any rate:


PERSEE said:


> Это был блестящим автором


"Он был блестящим автором." "Это" can mean only ~"this/that* abstract/unspecified thing" as the subject.
* - Russian deictic words work a bit differently too compared to English.


PERSEE said:


> который мне писал роли, достойные моего таланта


"Который писал для меня роли" sounds better here.


PERSEE said:


> до сих пор


"До сих пор" ~ "until now", "still", which seems to be ruled out semantically.


PERSEE said:


> пока однажды [till the day when he] он не влюбился


That's fine.


PERSEE said:


> он не влюбился* в дурочку — Нину, “Чайку**”.


The syntax is more or less correct, the style is definitely not. "В эту дурочку Нину, «Чайку»" would be ways better. The name works as a restrictive appositive, «Чайкa» as a non-restrictive one (which makes it an isolated noun phrase syntactically), and "эта" serves as a sort of emphatic referential marker (much like "that" could work in English too).


PERSEE said:


> *** I'm not sure this is a simple, natural translation for the French "alors" (then).


It certainly seems fine.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

>Это был
Он был (if you meant "he was")

>раздавлённым
раздавл*е*нным

>До сих пор как он влюбился
До тех пор, пока однажды он не влюбился

>пока он однажды не влюбился
Correct

>could not find any such verb in Russian
You may replace "влюбился" with "втюрился" (infinitive: "втюриться"), it may bear a shade of contempt or derogation.

>Чайку
Correct. Instrumentalis is a no-go.

>Equivalent of "aka"
Corresponding pronoun + particle "же" + nominative, distinguished by commas on both sides (if in the middle of a sentence) or with a comma prior to the construction (if at the end):

«… пока однажды не влюбился/втюрился в Нину, она же “Чайка”.»

>Потом
Correct (although "затем" sounds better).


----------



## nizzebro

*Он *был блестящим автором | *Этот человек *был блестящми автором (anyway it is context-dependent so other options are possible)
Который *писал мне* роли | *писал для меня* роли
 до *тех *пор*, пока *он не *увлёкся *этой дурочкой Ниной,  "Чайкой" (_увлёкся _is not quite derogatory but assuming his intent not serious - or his choice unwise. Other verbs which I could propose are too informal and probably would be contrasting with the flow of the story; let's wait for someone who could give a better translation - but still keep in mind that context always matters).
_А потом_  -> no issues
*Жаль - но я не знаю (даже),* как это произошло | *Как жаль, что я не знаю, как* это произошло.


----------



## Vadim K

Awwal12 said:


> PERSEE сказал(а):*** I'm not sure this is a simple, natural translation for the French "alors" (then).
> It's certainly seems fine.
> 
> It certainly seems fine.



Мне кажется, что в данном случае alors здесь, скорее, обозначает не последовательность действий, а причинно-следственную связь между влюбленностью в Нину и фактом того, что он стал писать для нее, а не для автора. Что-то вроде "*Ну и* начал писать для неё (_а не для меня_)".


----------



## Awwal12

Vadim K said:


> Мне кажется, что в данном случае alors здесь, скорее, обозначает "*Ну и* начал писать для неё (_а не для меня_)".


Agreed, it might be a more natural translation.


----------



## PERSEE

Vadim K said:


> Pouvez-vous nous envoyer le texte original, svp?


Oui, bien sûr. Le voici :

_C’était un auteur brillant qui m’écrivait des rôles à la mesure de mon talent [dans le sens : dignes de mon talent]. J’ai créé toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres jusqu’au jour où il s’est amouraché d’une petite idiote, Nina « la mouette ». [dans le sens : j’ai été la première interprète de toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres]._
[...] [Ici, une partie déjà en russe, quelques phrases extraites de _La Mouette._]
_Alors il s’est mis à écrire pour elle. On a retrouvé Trigorine écrasé sous ma bibliothèque. Il a dû glisser sur une page de manuscrit. Quel dommage ! je ne sais pas comment c’est arrivé !_

PS : Je ne m'attendais pas à tomber sur un francophone !


----------



## PERSEE

Merci à tous, vous êtes formidables !
Спасибо всем, вы крутые/замечателные!
Thanks everyone, you're just great!


----------



## Vadim K

_C’était un auteur brillant qui m’écrivait des rôles à la mesure de mon talent._
Это [*Он* был блестящим автором/ Это был блестящи*й* автором], который мне писал роли, достойные моего таланта.

_J’ai créé toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres jusqu’au jour où il s’est amouraché d’une petite idiote, Nina « la mouette ». [dans le sens : j’ai été la première interprète de toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres]_
Я была первой исполнительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, до сих пор как он влюбился/пока однажды он не влюбился* [*втюрился в/запал на*] *одну* дурочку, *эту* Нину, “Чайку".

_Alors il s’est mis à écrire pour elle._
 А потом*** *Ну и* он начал писать для неё. / *И* он начал писать для неё.

_On a retrouvé Trigorine écrasé sous ma bibliothèque. _
Тригоринa нашли раздавлё*е*нным под моим книжным шкафом.

_Il a dû glisser sur une page de manuscrit. _
Он, должно быть, поскользнулся на листе рукописи. 

_Quel dommage ! je ne sais pas comment c’est arrivé ! _
Как жаль! я не знаю, как это произошло.


----------



## PERSEE

Awwal12 said:


> The syntax is more or less correct, the style is definitely not. "В эту дурочку Нину, «Чайку»" would be ways better. The name works as a restrictive appositive, «Чайкa» as a non-restrictive one (which makes it an isolated noun phrase syntactically), and "эта" serves as a sort of emphatic referential marker (much like "that" could work in English too).
> It certainly seems fine.



(...) пока он однажды не влювилися/втюрился в эту дурочку Нину, "Чайку".
Is this what you suggest, Awwal12?


----------



## Awwal12

"Влю*б*ился", yes. However, the other choices presented above are definitely worth considering. (I wouldn't recommed "втюрился", however; it's an already dated colloquialism).


----------



## PERSEE

Vadim K said:


> _C’était un auteur brillant qui m’écrivait des rôles à la mesure de mon talent._
> Это *Он* был блестящим автором, который мне писал роли, достойные моего таланта.
> 
> _J’ai créé toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres jusqu’au jour où il s’est amouraché d’une petite idiote, Nina « la mouette ». [dans le sens : j’ai été la première interprète de toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres]_
> Я была первой исполнительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, до сих пор как он влюбился/пока однажды он не влюбился* [*втюрился в/запал на*] дурочку Нину, “Чайку".
> 
> _Alors il s’est mis à écrire pour elle._
> А потом*** *Ну и* он начал писать для неё. / *И* он начал писать для неё.
> 
> _On a retrouvé Trigorine écrasé sous ma bibliothèque. _
> Тригоринa нашли раздавлё*е*нным под моим книжным шкафом.
> 
> _Il a dû glisser sur une page de manuscrit. _
> Он, должно быть, поскользнулся на листе рукописи.
> 
> _Quel dommage ! je ne sais pas comment c’est arrivé ! _
> Как жаль! я не знаю, как это произошло.



Большое спасибо, Вадим К. Я так рад, что не ушибился в трех последних фразах!

Ну и: я думал об этой возможности, но думал, что было-бы слишком разговорным.
Это был/Он был: я долго колебнулся, до лихой решении!


----------



## PERSEE

Awwal12 said:


> "Влю*б*ился", yes. However, the other choices presented above are definitely worth considering. (I wouldn't recommed "втюрился", however; it's an already dated colloquialism).


If it's dated, it does work, I guess!


----------



## Vadim K

Pourriez-vous revoir cette phrase, svp? J'y ai fait quelques modifications.

_J’ai créé toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres jusqu’au jour où il s’est amouraché d’une petite idiote, Nina « la mouette ». [dans le sens : j’ai été la première interprète de toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres]_
Я была первой исполнительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, до сих пор как он влюбился/пока однажды он не влюбился* [*втюрился в/запал на*] *одну* дурочку, *эту* Нину, “Чайку".


----------



## PERSEE

Vadim K said:


> Мне кажется, что в данном случае alors здесь, скорее, обозначает не последовательность действий, а причинно-следственную связь между влюбленностью в Нину и фактом того, что он стал писать для нее, а не для автора. Что-то вроде "*Ну и* начал писать для неё (_а не для меня_)".


Ты абсолютно прав: тоже по-французский, есть это значение причины/следствии. Аlors обозначает et puis + par conséquent (du fait de son amour).


----------



## PERSEE

Vadim K said:


> Pourriez-vous revoir cette phrase, svp? J'y ai fait quelques modifications.
> 
> _J’ai créé toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres jusqu’au jour où il s’est amouraché d’une petite idiote, Nina « la mouette ». [dans le sens : j’ai été la première interprète de toutes ses pièces les plus célèbres]_
> Я была первой исполнительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, до сих пор как он влюбился/пока однажды он не влюбился* [*втюрился в/запал на*] *одну* дурочку, *эту* Нину, “Чайку".


Мне кажется превосходным! *Одну* и *эту* дают нюанс презрении, да? По-французски, можно было-бы писать: *cette* petite idiote/sotte.


----------



## Vadim K

PERSEE said:


> Мне кажется превосходным! *Одну* и *эту* дают нюанс презрения, да?



Oui, c'est bien cela! Vous comprenez très bien les nuances de la langue!


----------



## PERSEE

nizzebro said:


> *Жаль - но я не знаю (даже),* как это произошло | *Как жаль, что я не знаю, как* это произошло.



Thanks a lot, Nizzebro!

Я думаю, что "жаль" касается того, что автор умер. Но это иронично, потому-что ревнивая актриса на самом деле убила Тригорина!


----------



## PERSEE

Vadim K said:


> Oui, c'est bien cela! Vous comprenez très bien les nuances de la langue!


(Это так как по-испански: *esa* tonta.)
Спасибо за комплимент, Вадим К, но изучать этот язык, это так трудный и длинный путь!


----------



## PERSEE

Последний вопрос, пожалуйста, дородие!

Надо ли писать: _Я была первой ислонительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, пока однажды он не втюрился в одну дурочку, эту Нину, “Чайку”_? Или: _Я была первой ислонительницей его самых знаменитых пьес, *до тех пор *пока однажды он не втюрился в одну дурочку, эту Нину, “Чайку”_?


----------



## Vadim K

Нет никакой разницы между этими двумя вариантами, на мой взгляд. Более того, возможны и другие варианты -  "_Пока он не втюрился_", "_До тех пор, пока он не втюрился_".

Обратите, пожалуйста, внимание, что запятая в союзе "_до тех пор, пока_" ставится перед словом "_пока_", а не перед союзом.

_Я была первой исполнительницей его самых знаменитых пьес до тех пор*,* пока однажды он не втюрился в одну дурочку, эту Нину, "Чайку". _


----------



## PERSEE

Спасибо большое, Вадиму К, и всем дригим! Я пошлю текст подруге.


----------

